# 2000 15hp Evinrude 4 stroke low power



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What hull, hull weight?
Is the butterfly opening fully?
Prop pitch/diameter?


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

The hull is an 04' sundance k14 skiff, open tiller.
The butterfly (when viewed from intake) goes completely horizontal
Prop-9"X11 pitch
If I had to guess, boat weighs between 3-400lbs.
Rated for 700lbs persons, motor, and gear.

I'm now wondering if the timing belt may have jumped a tooth at some point? Idles fantastic and drives out ok, just doesn't feel like it has any balls. 

Model #E15R4SSE

Solas prop was 9.25"X9 pitch

Hope this helps


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh, and I've tried every trim position available (manual tilt) and the 13 mph was in the best setting, one up from the bottom. Also, cavitation plate sits 1/4-1-2" below the bottom of the transom.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hull weight is killing your outboard.
K14 is a 500 lb hull from the spec sheet.
Minimum recommended hp is 25.
That's why you aren't getting any speed.

Load is total weight of hull, outboard, gear, fuel and passengers.

Horsepower to load ratios that I use:

1 hp for every 40 lbs of load will get you there. :-[



1 hp for every 30 lbs of load will get you there pretty quick. 

1 hp for every 20 lbs of load and you'll be pullin' hang time. [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

But it also has a max hp rating of 30  Not sure if there is much more I can do. I always thought that the motor should be at or around 70% . With a 15 being 50%, I would think it should move better than jogging speed. 
And, I thought the rule of thumb was 1 hp for every 50lbs, which would equal out about right for a 500lbs hull, 190lbs person, and 104 lbs motor. Keep in mind, this last test I ran bare bones with 2 gallons of gas. 

But, if it's the best I can do, I can deal with it. 
Thanks for your input. 

PS Know anyone wanting to trade a 25 for a 15 lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Quick way to find out if it's hull weight or engine problem.
Hang it on an aluminum 14 foot jon boat and see if you get the same results.
The K14 has a foam filled area under the cockpit sole, wonder if it's gotten wet.
That'd jack up your hull weight to where it'd affect speed also.


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

I can lift the boat up off the bunks with the motor still attached, so I don't think I have water ingress in the foam. Don't have an aluminum boat to test. Those are great tips, I sure appreciate it.
If I'm getting the right rpm's, and the throttle is all the way open, then I have to assume that you are correct and the hull is too heavy for motor. Must be getting some serious slip


----------

